# Arizona's 158th Does it again.



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Mike,
Tell the guys and gals thanks for a job well done.

You might also mention if it happens again to a bunch af anti gun Senators it wouldn't hurt my feelings to let them build up a sweat before sweeping in to the rescue.

http://www.blackanthem.com/News/uslead/Arizona-National-Guard-rescues-U-S-Senators14738.shtml

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I just talked to one of our guys who was on that mission. He reports that none of the senators even offered a "thank you" to our guys who got out there and protected them for 22 hours.

These guys are our most combat experienced platoon. They have been in many battles and have permanently put away at least 120 bad guys.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Do you guys still use the Bushmaster name or is that old hat WW2 stuff. I think I asked once before but your answer escapes me.

I didn't expect they would thank them. That is why I want the forum to do so through this post.

Take care.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, we still use the Bushmasters name. The symbol (a snake wrapped around a sword) is on our organizational PT shirts and our battalion coin.

I am irritated by these senators. A "thanks, guys" would have been appropriate for a group that risked their lives to save these jackasses.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They can't thank you. You have been accomplishing what they have been trying to undermine all along. That damn Kerry was a TRAITOR during Viet Nam and helped give the guys black eyes then so I didn't expect him to be any less of a pompous ass now. The other 2 are just as sleazy in my book.

Any way all of you keep your heads down for another 2 or 3 weeks.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> That damn Kerry was a TRAITOR during Viet Nam and helped give the guys black eyes then so I didn't expect him to be any less of a pompous ass now. The other 2 are just as sleazy in my book.


*TOF*, I do believe this is the first time in six months you and I have agreed on anything political. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

My thanks to you men.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> *TOF*, I do believe this is the first time in six months you and I have agreed on anything political. :mrgreen:


Miracles do happen Mike. You can't be wrong all the time. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------

